# Gingerbread house with chocolate



## Possum (Dec 7, 2004)

Well this year i thought i'd try my hand at a gingerbread house. My family likes gingerbread and i like decorating (so do they so they might actually help this year) so i thought i'd be a pretty good mix.
Only thing is not many people in my family are really thrilled with icing so i was wondering whether it would be feasible to use chocolate as my 'glue' and for decorating the house? Has anybody else tried this before and had success? Or am i heading for diaster? 
I'd appreciate your opinions.


----------



## Alix (Dec 8, 2004)

I think disaster might be coming if you use chocolate. The reason no one likes that icing is because it vaguely resembles glue. If you make one of those Kit Kat houses people might thank you.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 8, 2004)

Possum, chocolate as glue is good enough for the new White House pastry chef.  I was watching a show last night about Christmas preparations there and that's what he is using on this giant gingerbread house he is making.


----------



## Possum (Dec 8, 2004)

Great, thanks for your input, i guess i'll just have to do some experiments to see what i can get away with. I'd settle with just sticking the decorations on with chocolate if i can't make the house structurally sound with it.


----------

